# Another fatal Tesla crash reportedly on Autopilot emerges, Model S hits a streetsweeper truck – caug



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Elon Musk will investigate. Seems this fatal accident happened in January, 2016, and went unreported by Elon Musk. Buy autopilot for $999- see below.

https://electrek.co/2016/09/14/anot...hits-a-streetsweeper-truck-caught-on-dashcam/








*


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Autopilot for $999.

*https://electrek.co/2016/09/14/comm...-tesla-autopilot-in-a-999-aftermarket-device/*


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*China Crash Raises Fresh Questions About Tesla's Disclosures*

* A fatality potentially tied to Tesla's Autopilot feature went undisclosed for nine months. Tesla customers and drivers deserve better.*

*https://www.thestreet.com/story/137...resh-questions-about-tesla-s-disclosures.html*


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Here are two gifs of recent autopilot Tesla crashes:










^^^ The driver was unharmed










^^^ The driver was killed

It appears the Tesla autopilot system has major problems sensing vehicles stopped in the fast lane. In the first clip, the car slowed but not fast enough. In the second, the car hit the stopped vehicle at full speed and the driver was obliterated.

This also means that if you're ever in the unfortunate situation of having your car stop in the fast lane of a highway, you're going to have to pray to all your gods that there's not a Tesla coming up behind you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Is Tesla going to call all these deaths needed to improve the technology ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Is Tesla going to call all these deaths needed to improve the technology ?


There is casualties of war, and now we have casualties of technology.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If society was really formed to protect us, this autopilot would be outlawed by our government.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If society was really formed to protect us, this autopilot would be outlawed by our government.


Technically it's advanced cruise control. Drivers aren't supposed to stop paying attention


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

In fact, autopilot system in the aviation industry is translated as workload management. It was never meant to replace the pilots. Tesla fraudalantly uses this name to scam and kill people.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

It does appear that Tesla is using "early adopters" of their partial-self-driving technology as guinea pigs. How could they not, really? 

I'm sure they have a massive liability policy with some insurance company.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Technically it's advanced cruise control. Drivers aren't supposed to stop paying attention


Yeah well Darwinism...
But maybe it should be outlawed.
Won't be long before a Tesla autopilot kills someone OUTSIDE of a Tesla.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> It does appear that Tesla is using "early adopters" of their partial-self-driving technology as guinea pigs. How could they not, really?
> 
> I'm sure they have a massive liability policy with some insurance company.


America , the land of the innovators is a premium safe heaven for the fraudsters. Previously , they limited their activities under financial wrap only but now , they are violently killing people.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah well Darwinism...
> But maybe it should be outlawed.
> Won't be long before a Tesla autopilot kills someone OUTSIDE of a Tesla.


Even the driver in the vehicle! They must be liable to some extent if the family finds the right Lawyer / Judge combination for a civil suit.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 62198


That's good!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Here are two gifs of recent autopilot Tesla crashes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know,if you're going fast enough,stop suddenly from a crash . . . internal organs pop loose inside of you.sometimes it's not the first or the second impact that gets you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> There is casualties of war, and now we have casualties of technology.


Coming soon . . . new Tesla safety feature.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> There is casualties of war, and now we have casualties of technology.


Correction : casualties of corporate greed and compromised politicians. We need martial law in the US for the next 50 years to clean up the mess.


----------



## timothyj (Feb 15, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


>


97 people on board, only 35 died, unreal!


----------



## timothyj (Feb 15, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Here are two gifs of recent autopilot Tesla crashes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where online did you find this information and gifs? Drudge and RT must have missed this?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

timothyj said:


> where online did you find this information and gifs? Drudge and RT must have missed this?


I've seen them posted on this forum in the past. Unfortunately autopilot and self driving cars have been involved in more incidents than the companies want is to know about


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


>


_Oh the humanity...._


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

2 fatalities is pretty low. How many people die in their cars every year? If you could go back 120 years would you advocate against the automobile because of all the inevitable deaths?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> 2 fatalities is pretty low. How many people die in their cars every year? If you could go back 120 years would you advocate against the automobile because of all the inevitable deaths?


Smartphones are a fad.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Smartphones are a fad.


Plus they cause cancer


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> 2 fatalities is pretty low. How many people die in their cars every year? If you could go back 120 years would you advocate against the automobile because of all the inevitable deaths?


How often do you hear of humans driving directly into something stopped directly in front of them with no attempt to slow down whatsoever ?

Humans have common sense.

And these are the only two we have heard of thus far and months after we should have. It's fair to assume there are others.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> How often do you hear of humans driving directly into something stopped directly in front of them with no attempt to slow down whatsoever ?
> 
> Humans have common sense.
> 
> And these are the only two we have heard of thus far and months after we should have. It's fair to assume there are others.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...der-mcclendon-indicted-over-lease-bid-rigging


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...der-mcclendon-indicted-over-lease-bid-rigging


It's safe to assume we're not talking about deliberate instances. Clearly the overall goal is not to try to die.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Humans are rarely aware all the time, which is probably the biggest cause of death while robots should be aware all the time. So if a robot is keen to just hit objects in front of it when it had a chance to stop it's kinda defeating the purpose of having them in the first place.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's safe to assume we're not talking about deliberate instances. Clearly the overall goal is not to try to die.


Clearly. But clearly technology improves over time. And it looks like the hardware is good here so we're really just talking about software upgrades.

Ultimately I think what we'll see will be akin to autopilot in airplanes. Sure the autopilot can be programmed to handle all phases of flight under normal circumstances but it usually isn't because so few circumstances are actually normal. So a human being has to be present to not only program the information into the autopilot but to handle the tasks that are more complex than those which the programmers prepared the machine to perform. Remember too, autopilot on an airplane means a lot of different things. The pilot can program it to maintain altitude or speed or heading or to make a turn but not maintain altitude, etc.

Right now most cars have cruise control. That's the first part of automated vehicles and mine does a great job of maintaining exactly the speed I set it on even up hill. My car's autopilot is capable of handling just that one function but it does so well even though I don't use it much. When I do I still have to monitor it and step in frequently. Pilots do the same thing and I believe we'll see an analogous situation in cars


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

cars and planes are apples and oranges

the environment on the ground is completely than the environment in the air

furthermore, I have yet to even hear of a single plane not having a pilot in it, have you ?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> cars and planes are apples and oranges
> 
> the environment on the ground is completely than the environment in the air
> 
> furthermore, I have yet to even hear of a single plane not having a pilot in it, have you ?


Preaching to the preacher brother.

"So a human being has to be present to not only program the information into the autopilot but to handle the tasks that are more complex than those which the programmers prepared the machine to perform."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> _Oh the humanity...._


Yes,the HORROR.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Plus they cause cancer


And burst into flames unexpectedly.


----------

